# Prepper Nurse



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Someone mentioned her in another thread. here is a link to her Utube video which you can get all her videos by subscribing. Anyways just thought Id post it up as she does have some medical background and is a prepper.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I like ThePatriotNurse she is a no bs prepper and has a lot of medical knowledge and translates it in useful information.


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

I have watched alot of her videos and she is a friend and has made videos with my favorite youtube guy. Southernprepper1 has more than 250 videos and I have watched them all. Dave is a pretty much a down to earth guy with lots of good tips although he does have some night vision stuff that is pretty much out of my price range.


----------

